# chunk honey question



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

i am doing chunk honey this year, i have mediums supers with cut comb foundation, well its full now, what is the measurement to cut and what size jar would be a good fit for it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like any wide mouthed jar for chunk honey. The mouth should be the same size as the walls of the jar. Cut the comb to fit from side to side without getting squished and from top to bottom without getting squished. Cut a template that fits your jar. Use the template and cut around it to cut the comb.

These make nice chunk comb honey and you put several chunks in:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=827

Or for smaller jars:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=747


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I haven`t produced a lot but both jars that "Michael" showed you is good, the ones I have made up are generaly for show at the Fair and I use wide mouth pints but this year the rules say 2 1/2 pound square jar. Regular pints will work too so test the water and see what will sell.

A large country type store sells in in a 1 pund round for $5.50 I think.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks guys...


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

TwT said:


> thanks guys...


I use Mediums for my cut comb and make my best cuts for comb and what is not perfect I will use for chunk honey. I sell more cut honey for a better price. I use regular pints for chunk.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*comb honey*



Korny's Korner said:


> I use Mediums for my cut comb and make my best cuts for comb and what is not perfect I will use for chunk honey. I sell more cut honey for a better price. I use regular pints for chunk.



Another thing I do with the left over pieces from Mediums is sell the scraps in a plastic cup (little sauce cups) at the fair for .50 cents and give them a spoon, sell it for a sample and you will bee suprised how many people come back and buy comb honey!! We sold over 500 in ten days!


----------

